# How to fix "your device is not supported" Error?



## lkh5650 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi guys I am kinda of new with android (even tho i have android phone rooted but i dont rly play games on it)
I tried downloading many games such as
Let's Golf 3 HD, 9MM, Order and chaos etcs

whenever I install them and try to run them, it says my hp touchpad is not supported
How do I get thru this?
I have installed chainfire 3D with nvidia plugin and (2 other plugins)

what's the cache file? will putting the cache file let me play this game?
where do i put the cache file??

Thanks!


----------

